# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 19.05.2010 - 20.05.2010

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.avbz -> c:\windows.0\system32\drivers\asyncmacr.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.15396, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3869094, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.avbz -> c:\windows.0\system32\drivers\nwlnkfwdr.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.15396, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3869094, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.avbz -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\protecti.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.15396, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3869094, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.avbz -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\protectd.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.15396, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3869094, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.avbz -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\protectr.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.15396, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3869094, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.avbz -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\protecta.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.15396, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3869094, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.avbz -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\protectj.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.15396, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3869094, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.avbz -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\protectq.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.15396, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3869094, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.avbz -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\protecty.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.15396, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3869094, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.avbz -> c:\windows.0\system32\drivers\aecj.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.15396, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3869094, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.avbz -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\protectt.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.15396, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3869094, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.avcf -> c:\windows\system32\ehwlrtwxd.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.21042, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.Delf.EL worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Buterat.jj -> c:\documents and settings\форест\local settings\temp\593.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click1.1832 )Backdoor.Win32.Cetorp.ib -> c:\documents and settings\пользователь\btga.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tofsee, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.HareBot.bjb -> c:\documents and settings\user\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\9l2q91sr\loader[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.64113, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3954933, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Kbot.aky -> c:\windows\system32\mssrv32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader.26661, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Oficla.3, NOD32: Win32/Kbot.AB trojan )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.etr -> c:\windows\system32\userini.bak ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.6788, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Bredo.2, AVAST4: Win32:Bredolab-DF [Trj] )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.eum -> c:\windows\services.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.3531, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3946020, AVAST4: Win32:Bredolab-DH [Trj] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.hug -> c:\windows\system32\winupd01.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.267, BitDefender: Trojan.VB.Agent.FC, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.ijs -> c:\documents and settings\пользователь\application data\oabws.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.20039, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.242380, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )not-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.ActualSpy.2801 -> c:\program files\asmonitor\hprog.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.ActualSpy.201, BitDefender: Trojan.Actualspy.Q, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )not-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.KGBSpy.jw -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-725345543-1897051121-839522115-1003\dc70.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Spambot-EL [Trj] )not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.20 -> c:\windows\system32\admdll.dll ( DrWEB: Program.RemoteAdmin.21 )not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.HideWindows -> c:\windows\system32\cmdow.exenot-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.HideWindows -> c:\windows\system32\cmdow.exePacked.Win32.Krap.ar -> c:\documents and settings\вовка\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\wwwzuc32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.126, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.Krap.gy -> c:\windows\system32\userini.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Spambot-EL [Trj] )Packed.Win32.Krap.x -> c:\windows.0\temp\wpv711274174525.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Bredo.2, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Packed.Win32.Krap.x -> c:\windows.0\system32\userini.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Bredo.2, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Packed.Win32.Krap.x -> c:\windows.0\explorer.exe:userini.exe:$data ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.6788, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Bredo.2, AVAST4: Win32:Bredolab-DH [Trj] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.ahsv -> c:\documents and settings\bux_1\ctfmon.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Rimecud.2, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.aipz -> k:\seka\crnuizlatnu.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Rimecud.2, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-AI [Cryp] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.aipz -> c:\documents and settings\dbnz\ctfmon.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Rimecud.2, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-AI [Cryp] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.aiss -> c:\documents and settings\user\ctfmon.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Rimecud.2 )Rootkit.Win32.Bubnix.ap -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\jybqs.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.7760, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4014339, AVAST4: Win32:Bubnix [Rtk] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Vidro.acs -> c:\documents and settings\пользователь\application data\microsoft\zycafala.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.WinSpy.711, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.7, AVAST4: Win32:Bamital-T [Drp] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Vidro.acs -> c:\documents and settings\пользователь\application data\microsoft\doozudopood.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.WinSpy.711, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.7, AVAST4: Win32:Bamital-T [Drp] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Vidro.acs -> c:\documents and settings\пользователь\application data\microsoft\mozo.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.WinSpy.711, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.7, AVAST4: Win32:Bamital-T [Drp] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Vidro.acs -> c:\windows\system32\mozo.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.WinSpy.711, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.7, AVAST4: Win32:Bamital-T [Drp] )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Kates.gw -> c:\docume~1\user\locals~1\temp\lhq.old ( DrWEB: Trojan.AuxSpy.187, AVAST4: Win32:Kates-BJ [Trj] )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.XBlocker.acw -> c:\windows\system32\timedate.cpl:rlfdm8xqzexidkpho  yg0:$dataTrojan-Ransom.Win32.XBlocker.acx -> c:\windows\system32\em.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.AdultBan.25, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.XBlocker.acx -> c:\windows\help\sounds.chm:dnwyjxgiiao:$data ( DrWEB: Trojan.AdultBan.25, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.ajev -> \\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\pvicuez.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.39 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ebiw -> c:\windows\system32\ugmbbdf.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.crqi -> c:\documents and settings\user\application data\tqnkheby\tqnkheby.exeTrojan.Win32.BHO.agik -> c:\windows\mys\qvod9812,586.dllTrojan.Win32.Ddox.kp -> c:\documents and settings\кристина\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\g5afk56f\cscsa[1].exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.14353, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3917438 )Trojan.Win32.Ddox.kp -> c:\documents and settings\кристина\local settings\temp\993.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.14353, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3917438 )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.asse -> c:\windows\explorer.exe:userini.exe:$data ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3853407, AVAST4: Win32:Spambot-EL [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.asse -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-725345543-1897051121-839522115-1003\dc76.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3853407, AVAST4: Win32:Spambot-EL [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.WinSpy.663, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Patched.1, AVAST4: Win32:WinSpy-FP [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Pincav.aahc -> c:\documents and settings\н\application data\uxjj.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.55658 )Trojan.Win32.Scar.cfxx -> c:\windows\system32\portmap.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.1110 )Trojan.Win32.Vaklik.ibr -> c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.1110 )Trojan.Win32.Vilsel.adiz -> c:\system volume information\whistler\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLC.Asdas.8, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3847133, AVAST4: Win32:Unruy-E [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Vilsel.adnt -> c:\system volume information\whistler\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLC.Asdas.8, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3846262, AVAST4: Win32:Unruy-E [Trj] )Worm.Win32.NeKav.ck -> \rg.vir ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.1686, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.NeKav.ck -> \xr.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.1686, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.NeKav.ck -> \od.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.1686, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.NeKav.ck -> \ylxmzz.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.1686, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.NeKav.ck -> \pndv.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.1686, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.NeKav.ck -> \rpjtee.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.1686, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.NeKav.ck -> c:\windows\system32\rg.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.1686, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.NeKav.ck -> \fsreae.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.1686, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.NeKav.ck -> \jucmeh.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.1686, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.Peda.d -> h:\windows\system32\76.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.200, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3922018, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.FC worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.Peda.d -> h:\windows\system32\07.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.200, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3922018, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.FC worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.Peda.d -> h:\windows\system32\64.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.200, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3922018, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.FC worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.Peda.d -> h:\windows\system32\35.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.200, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3922018, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.FC worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.Peda.d -> h:\windows\system32\05.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.200, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3922018, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.FC worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.Peda.d -> h:\windows\system32\84.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.200, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3922018, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.FC worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.Peda.d -> h:\windows\system32\21.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.200, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3922018, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.FC worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.Peda.d -> h:\windows\system32\54.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.200, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3922018, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.FC worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.Peda.d -> h:\windows\system32\17.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.200, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3922018, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.FC worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.Peda.d -> h:\windows\system32\34.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.200, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3922018, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.FC worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.Peda.d -> h:\windows\system32\65.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.200, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3922018, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.FC worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.Peda.d -> h:\windows\system32\63.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.200, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3922018, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.FC worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.Peda.d -> h:\windows\system32\40.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.200, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3922018, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.FC worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.Peda.d -> h:\windows\system32\28.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.200, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3922018, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.FC worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.Peda.d -> h:\windows\system32\instmtv.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.200, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3922018, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.FC worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.Peda.d -> h:\windows\system32\37.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.200, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3922018, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.FC worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.VBNA.b -> h:\windows\system32\05.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.200, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3922018, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.FC worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.VBNA.b -> h:\windows\system32\84.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.200, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3922018, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.FC worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.VBNA.b -> h:\windows\system32\63.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.200, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3922018, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.FC worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.VBNA.b -> h:\windows\system32\35.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.200, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3922018, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.FC worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.VBNA.b -> h:\windows\system32\21.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.200, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3922018, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.FC worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.VBNA.b -> h:\windows\system32\28.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.200, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3922018, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.FC worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.VBNA.b -> h:\windows\system32\64.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.200, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3922018, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.FC worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.VBNA.b -> h:\windows\system32\76.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.200, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3922018, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.FC worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.VBNA.b -> h:\windows\system32\37.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.200, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3922018, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.FC worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.VBNA.b -> h:\windows\system32\65.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.200, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3922018, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.FC worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.VBNA.b -> h:\windows\system32\34.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.200, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3922018, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.FC worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.VBNA.b -> h:\windows\system32\17.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.200, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3922018, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.FC worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.VBNA.b -> h:\windows\system32\54.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.200, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3922018, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.FC worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.VBNA.b -> h:\windows\system32\40.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.200, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3922018, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.FC worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.VBNA.b -> h:\windows\system32\07.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.200, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3922018, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.FC worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

